# Chapman University Video Essay



## linsper23 (May 18, 2008)

I have a great idea for my video essay. However, I would be in it. A scene I want to do is me walking through my neighborhood. The camera will be behind me. And then when I reach my house, I would ask my dad a question (not showing anything) and then playing woffleball with just showing the back of my head and body. And then there's a scene where I'm playing the keyboard but just showing my hands. Can I do any of this or not? I don't know how would they find out anyway that it was me.


----------



## CelestiallyEccentric (May 18, 2008)

> Originally posted by linsper23:
> I have a great idea for my video essay. However, I would be in it. A scene I want to do is me walking through my neighborhood. The camera will be behind me. And then when I reach my house, I would ask my dad a question (not showing anything) and then playing woffleball with just showing the back of my head and body. And then there's a scene where I'm playing the keyboard but just showing my hands. Can I do any of this or not? I don't know how would they find out anyway that it was me.



Um...It would probably be wise to follow the directions. When they say you can't be in it, that's what they mean.


----------



## orangegame (May 18, 2008)

hi Linsper
what video essay? is it only for undergraduate?


----------



## linsper23 (May 18, 2008)

> Originally posted by orangegame:
> hi Linsper
> what video essay? is it only for undergraduate?



I am applying for undergraduate. I'm not sure if the same rules apply to the graduate school.


----------



## armen (May 18, 2008)

That counts as "being in it" so you'll probably get disqualified.

Are you applying for Fall 2009?


----------



## CelestiallyEccentric (May 18, 2008)

> Originally posted by armen:
> That counts as "being in it" so you'll probably get disqualified.
> 
> Are you applying for Fall 2009?



Correct! The instructions CLEARLY state that you can't be in your video. I applied there as an undergraduate back in February. 

linsper23, The deadline for Fall 2008 has already passed so your chances of getting in are on a space availability basis.


----------



## linsper23 (May 18, 2008)

I am applying for Spring 2009. Last year's due date was Nov. 1st so I expect it to be the same or close to that this year. 

I guess I'll have to change my idea alittle bit. No biggie. I have another idea without me in it. Thanks for helping guys.


----------



## CelestiallyEccentric (May 18, 2008)

> Originally posted by linsper23:
> I am applying for Spring 2009. Last year's due date was Nov. 1st so I expect it to be the same or close to that this year.
> 
> I guess I'll have to change my idea alittle bit. No biggie. I have another idea without me in it. Thanks for helping guys.



No problem.


----------



## Luka Pascalicchio (Jul 12, 2010)

Well you said they wouldn't know it was you anyway, so you might as well ask a friend to do it, perfect occasion since we don't see your face.
I've heard a lot of people say they did that, used a different person to represent themselves; there is no problem doing so.
However I was also wondering about the hands; I'm not sure if they consider a part of your body to be "you" appearing in the movie. I wanted to do the same, but again I guess using someone else's hand is always safer haha.


----------

